# Krate bike accessories



## jungleterry (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello , was hoping to find a few items for my krate bike . Any one know of a good sorce to find nice krate accessories ? Besides eBay . Great to find someone in the club . Looking for a set of light rear and front and one of those cool checkered mirrors . Added pic and posted in wanted list as well . Thank you again Terry and Tammy


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 16, 2015)

eBay is the best bet for those accessories. The mirrors have been reproduced and are sold by this seller often:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Che...hash=item1ea89ea1ad:m:mBBhvBSlousBCBT7QY8N0rQ

You can't tell the difference between the repop and original mirrors other than the "Made in Japan" stamp on the clamp. They are that good!

And the Krate Ball Lights pop up all the time on eBay, here is a great example that just got listed:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pum...850691?hash=item3f591a8843:g:hW4AAOSwbdpWZyyb

It even has the Schwinn batteries, kind of cool!

Sting-Ray Taillights get listed often too, just watch for them and they will turn up. Usually around $150 to $275 for NOS, used ones for less. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is another Krate Light, a little peppering, but with a nice original box:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pumpkin-Light-/272055187503?hash=item3f57c0b82f:g:5J4AAOSwf-VWVBhV


----------

